# Natural Allergy Relief Supplements for IBS ?



## jumbo456 (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi,

I am new here. I suffer from mild IBS-A. I also suffer from indoor and outdoor sinus allergies.

Has anyone tried any natural allergy relief supplements that doesn't irritate the GI system ?

Most ones that I have found contain bromelain and boswellia. From my limited read-up on both, they can potentially cause bloating and GI disturbances.

Any help/tips/pointers for allergy management ?

Thanks.


----------

